# Why isn't the release of the 922 front page news?



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

If this isn't front page news, I don't know what is...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Please let's not keep creating 922 threads._

We have one here.

To answer your question... I haven't seen a press release yet so it's hard to announce something that the company hasn't announced yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Note: Our fearless leader has now added a home page news item.

And yes, additional 922 threads will be closed or deleted ... please use the one thread for all discussion.


----------

